# Have been recovered for 2 yrs, here to help you



## SamDG (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm a 21 year old guy who went through a 9 month long period of DP. It was the worst, most frightening period of my life.

I got through it all by myself, through trial and error. No shrinks, no drugs, no nothing.

I've been completely recovered for over 2 years, but I've been too scared to even come on this website because I wasn't secure enough

in my 'stability'. However, I feel a strong urge to help people overcome this shit that I've been through myself and now I'm here to offer my help

to you. Writing is ok, but I prefer Skype calls as we can cover much more topics with quick back-and-forth dialogue. In the meanwhile, a quick

message to everyone here : I know it seems like never-ending hell when you're in it, but at some point your life is gonna go back to normal and

you'll get to the point where it barely ever crosses your mind anymore. That's reality.

Peace !


----------



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. It gives me hope  you're a great person for overcoming it well done. I'm almost there..I think. It comes back quite strong when I'm anxious but everything seems under control when I'm not


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

9 months? Wow to me it seems impossible that you could have it that short. Ive had it for 9 years so far. Congrats on getting out of the fog!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Always great to hear from people have got out


----------

